# Bearded Dragon, lost a claw..?!



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Guys ain't been on here much lately  
But Ive just noticed that my BD has lost a claw =S There is no redness, swelling or pain.
Does this sometimes happen? She has been digging alot as she has been Gravid, does this have anything to do with it?

Thanks =D​


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Becky

This is quite normal, and usually happens with juveniles living together. She may have caught it, as you said, digging, but she may have caught it on a rock or piece of decor. One of my females lost a claw as a baby, and never grew it back. If there is no swelling, or sorenness, and if the dragon does not react if you touch it gently, there is no worry.:2thumb:


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

I have 2 male beardies, and they both have a missing nail off one foot. If there's no redness or swelling then i wouldnt worry. My beardies nails have never grown back, and doubt that they will. I think you''ll find a lot of beardie with missing nails.


----------

